# Turbo trainer advice please?



## Trogdor (31 Aug 2008)

Hey everyone,

I’m looking to buy an entry level turbo trainer and was hoping your positive and negative experiences would help me make a decision on what make and model to go for

I’m on a budget so I’ve been researching trainers under £100 and from various reviews and websites I’ve narrowed it down to 3 choices... (although open to other suggestions)

CycleOps Mag 
Minoura's Mag 500
Elite Volare Mag Lite 

Haven’t read anything that’s made one model stand out over the other two and so I was wondering whether anybody has any experience/advice they could share?

Thanks
Kay


----------



## vernon (31 Aug 2008)

Trogdor said:


> Hey everyone,
> I’m looking to buy an entry level turbo trainer and was hoping your positive and negative experiences would help me make a decision on what make and model to go for.
> I’m on a budget so I’ve been researching trainers under £100 and from various reviews and websites I’ve narrowed it down to 3 choices... (although open to other suggestions)
> CycleOps Mag
> ...



I'd spend the money on decent waterproofs and cycle through winter outdoors. Some folk enjoy their turbo sessions, I found them mind numbingly boring and could not distract myself from the boredom by watching the TV or listening to music. Five session is the maximum use my turbo reached in my ownership before I reverted to riding outdoors. It's also a hot and sweaty experience even with a fan blowing cooling air at you.

If you do purchase a turbo - do seek out some training routines. There's at least one turbo training manual available - I owned a copy briefly  to make sure that you are getting some benefit from turbo ownership and it's methodical use.


----------



## craigwend (31 Aug 2008)

Last year I got

MINOURA MAG 500 WITH FREE RISER AND TYRE! 



MINOURA MAG 500 - 7 LEVELS OF RESISTANCE VIA HANDLEBAR MOUNTED ADJUSTER. NEW ANGLED LEGS INCREASE BOTH STRENGTH AND STABILITY. FREE MAG RISER AND CONTINENTAL TURBO TRAINING TYRE FREE WITH THIS TRAINER! 

from

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/product/309/MINOURA_MAG_500_WITH_FREE_RISER_AND_TYRE

genuinely pleased with it - nothing to comapre it to (well not riding) most importantly a free turbo tyre so didn't blow my normal tyre. even the riser thingey is useful.


----------



## Blue (31 Aug 2008)

I have the Minoura. Not much can be said about it because it is a basic piece of kit, however, I have found it to be reliable with adequate resistance levels for my requirements. I would not hesitate to buy another if it wore out.

Some folk hate turbo training. I have to admit that the first winter I got it I tried sticking to the great outdoors. However, I only cycle for fitness and pleasure and I get zero pleasure from cycling outdoors on a cold, windy and wet day so happily maintain fitness on my turbo.


----------



## Blue (31 Aug 2008)

craigwend said:


> even the riser thingey is useful.



Yeah, I got a riser too. However, if a free one doesn't come with the turbo they can be bought separately or an old phone book can do the job for free.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Aug 2008)

I got the cycle ops...I think it's the lite one?? I was very pleased with it.

I'll be honest, I don't like turbos and wouldn't choose to use one...but I broke my leg in January and it kept me sane!! They're alright, turbos, but they don't measure up to the real thing.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2008)

I found an Elite Volare with adjustable thingy on Gumtree for £30 a few months ago.
It's been OK, doing the required job (recuperation from wrist op), though the adjustable bit isn't brilliant, probably more to do with sitting unused for ages than inherent design fault.

If you are going to go down the Trainer route, my advice would be to decide what you want, then go to Gumtree/eBay etc, as you can see from the previous posts that quite a few folk buy them, don't like them, then want the space back, so ....


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2008)

I got one very similiar to this from SJS. Can't complain about it and I've used it extensively during the winter.


----------



## ChrisRoberts (1 Sep 2008)

I have the CycleOps Mag trainer and after some fiddling about it's absolutely fine. It is a smooth ride, has more than adequate resistance (5 different settings) and keeps me cycling all through the winter months. I actually really quite like Turbo Training - I know not many do - alright, it's a poor replacement for hitting the road but when I lived in London (for 6 years until this May) I found it actually preferable to risking my life on the streets of the cycle unfriendly city. I now live in Tunbridge Wells and the rolling Kent countryside is idyllic and a joyous experience in comparison...but I will be Turbo Training all winter. I guess I've got so used to the TT sessions that I now see them as quite enjoyable. I've also had a Tacx trainer and that too was pretty good. Even had a BETO Airflow trainer and that was pretty good, if a little limited...and very noisy. I prefer the CycleOps mag trainer, I think it's my favourite of all, and am happy to recommend it. 

I would certainly invest in an indoor trainer tyre if I were you and an iPod...

Happy Turbo(ing)

Chris


----------



## Trogdor (2 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, they've been really useful.

I wish i was enthuisiastic enough to stick to the great outdoors in winter but as Blue said...



Blue said:


> I only cycle for fitness and pleasure and I get zero pleasure from cycling outdoors on a cold, windy and wet day so happily maintain fitness on my turbo.



Also as an asthmatic i think turbo training would create far less chest infections than the weather ^^

I'm keeping an eye out on ebay/gumtree for a good deal and also considring the minoura from pearsons as the tyre comes with it

Kay


----------

